# The Hunger Games



## Danielle_E. (Mar 27, 2012)

Have any of you read the trilogy? If so what did you think? Do you plan on seeing the movie?

I have read the 3 books and do intend on going to see the movie this coming weekend.


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 27, 2012)

Read it and loved it. Saw the movie twice already. They do a lot of hand cam and fast close cuts that can be a bit jarring. The cast is amazing and really brought the characters to life. I loved them. Can not say that enough. I will be seeing it again I imagine.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 27, 2012)

I saw the movie the day it came out, but I've never read any of the books. The movie was really good, but then, I didn't have the books to compare it to. I've heard mixed reviews from those who had read the books first. I'm thining that I'll have to get the books now.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 27, 2012)

My other question, for those of you have seen the movie, is it appropriate for a child of 10 to see? When I was half way through the first book I thought this was not a movie to be seen by kids 13 years and younger because of the violence. The more I read the more I questioned my view. My granddaughter is begging me to take her this weekend. What are your thoughts.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Mar 27, 2012)

There's a little bit of blood in a couple of scenes, but nothing too gory. You see more on cable tv. I think for a pre-teen it would be ok, as long as you know ahead of time that the story involves children dying (touchy for most people).


----------



## weebiscuit (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't read the books because I don't like "futuristic" fantasy-type things. I also thought they were written for teens, but I keep hearing from adults all over who really loved the books, so I might have to re-think them. I don't plan on seeing the movie, though. Maybe when it comes out on video. We just don't go to the show. It's no fun making a 120 mile round trip to go see a movie!


----------



## ohmt (Mar 27, 2012)

Read the books-one of my very favorite book series, and I read a lot. I don't plan on watching the movie. I always have a distinct idea of what I think characters look and act like and movies always ruin that for me. The only ones that ever got close were the Harry Potter movies and the Lord of the Rings movies.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 28, 2012)

I started the first book and I am getting the vibe of 'Edward and Bella'. I did not like the Twilight books so I am not sure why I'm even bothering...I just can't seem to get into tweener stories but I did it because of the hype about it...had to see for myself what everyone was talking about. Honestly so far, I am not impressed, I find the writing boring and amatuer...I am only about 1/3 of the way through the first one....hopefully it will get better. Bad part is, once I start a book (and/or series), I finish it regardless if it's my cup of tea or not, I guess it's my OCD.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 28, 2012)

I think you'll like it more as you get further into it. IMO it's not even close to Twilight-darker and much less about the relationship of Peta and Katniss. Not as predictable. The last book is my favorite. I am a fan of the writing too-different, vivid. Everyone has their own preferences though. I like most genres, but I can't stand most murder mystery or romance novels. I find them boring and predictable, but those are my mother's favorites. Classics I can read over and over again-Pride and Prejudice, Jane Eyre, Forever Amber, etc. By the way, Stephanie Meyer's best book: The Host. A slow start, but fantastic once you get into it. Any Hunger Games fans should read it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 28, 2012)

The first thing that came to my mind when reading the books is that it reminded me of The Running Man and it then reminded me of the classic of the kids that crash on the island...dang can't remember the name of it, lol


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 28, 2012)

Got it ...Lord of the Flies!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Mar 28, 2012)

Read all 3 in about a week! LOVE them, saw the movie this past Saturday, IMO they could have done better with it, but all in all I loved it.


----------



## Danielle_E. (Mar 31, 2012)

Well I saw the movie today and like others have said the books are better BUT the movie was very good too. I brought my daughter and daughter-in-law who have not read the books and they loved the movie. My granddaughter wants to see it again. The crowd at the theatre applauded at the end of the movie so I guess many others loved it as well


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 1, 2012)

I read the series over a 2 week period - which is fast for me considering I worked like a lot of hours and still had the farm chores. I loved the books, it was hard to put it down (yes I didn't sleep so that's where the time came from! LOL!).

And I did see the movie. Let me tell you they hit the characters on the head, especially Katniss, that is how I pictured her. It took a few moments to endear myself to Peta and Gale - but the guys did a good job.

I did however not really think a lot about the characters of the other 22 kids in teh Games. But I think they did a great job casting! Especially Rue.

For 2 hours and 22 minutes (that is a long movie folks!) they could not have done much more to bring the details out without making it a ten hour movie. They did an excellent job of bringing the story to life on the screen.

Only one part that I was disappointed on - that was the monsters at the end. With today's technology - they could have depicted it better and they only had 3, there were way more in the book. Or at least they only focused on three. The disappointment - the description in the book let the reader think that each monster had the personality and character of each child that had died during the game. Unless something hit the cutting floor during editing they did not depict that very well.

Two small disappointments - they did not play up Haymitch's character as much as the book does, again unless it hit the cutting floor. And they didn't play up the actual area she came from very much. But they did get some great photography of the areas in North Carolina.

For pre-teens - I hope parents have read the books and discussed with their kids before just going to the movie - there is a lot of killing and a kid seeing a kid killed never is right in my book.

Not quite Lord of the Flies - those kids did not have any parents around or any martial law to keep them in line. Hunger Games does.


----------



## Jill (Apr 1, 2012)

I've got the audio books based on earlier recommendations here and am looking forward to them


----------



## Sonya (Apr 2, 2012)

I am about halfway through book 2 and I am enjoying it more, who knows maybe I will end up liking it.


----------



## Jill (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm hoping I'll like them. It's not hard to entertain me!!! On the Twilight thing, I listened to those, too, and they were "okay", but the author did a REALLY good (much more complex and grown up) job with her long novel, "The Host". That, I thought, was excellent!!!


----------



## Sonya (Apr 2, 2012)

I liked the Host too Jill, Twilight just didn't do it for me. The Hunger games is much better than Twilight, thre is at least a storyline. It does seem to drag on abit though.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh Jill, I'm SO glad you got the audio books! I agree, Twilight was okay, but The Host I really loved. I always recommend that one. The beginning is a little slow, but once you hit the middle it is fantastic.


----------



## susanne (Apr 15, 2012)

My overall opinion on the books: meh. Pretty B-flat.

I read the three books in about three nights, meaning not exactly in-depth, absorbing reading. There were elements I liked, but overall it was too predictable and too many loose ends left untied and intriguing possibilities left unexplored. The ending was a complete letdown, verging on downright stupid. I found myself rewriting the story even as I read it.

I'll be stuck watching the movie(s), as Keith is a film lover. Hopefully I can at least hold out until it comes out on DVD.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 15, 2012)

Read the book, not too impressed. My daughter is 15 and she is reading the lord of the flies and has already commented on the similarity to the hunger games. I don't like kids killing kids books for entertainment theme, so I guess that is where I just was completely disconnected from the start and when that very young child gets killed (spoiler alert).. that did it for me, just about put the book down without finishing. My daughter saw the film because all her friends were going. We had watched the "mask of zorro" the night before on tv (antonio banderas) and she said zorro was so much better than hunger games that she gave it a mediocre review however when her friends said they really liked it. Movie is geared to the younger crowd much like twilight series. I watched the twilight series with my kids and basically still laugh at the bad acting and if it weren't for jacob taking his shirt off all the time, there would basically be nothing interesting to watch, although that blonde vamp. is pretty cute too. haha. anyway.. I probably won't bother to read the rest of the series. I only read the book because I like to pre read some of the books before my kids read them if I think the subject matter might be too strong for their age. My second younger daughter is interested and I wanted to check out the book before I said yes. anyway... enjoy. we are all so different, everybody gets something different out of everything they read or see, so I don't want anyone that really enjoyed the book series or movie to think I am being negative to their opinion. I'm a cinderella/"Ever after" kind of movie girl.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 15, 2012)

I'm now on book 3 (it never takes me this long to read a series/book)....it is really dragging on and I can't wait for it to end...unfortunately my OCD will make me finish it. It did get slightly better somewhere in book 2, then went downhill again.


----------



## SHANA (Apr 16, 2012)

I read the books(own them) and I have seen the movie twice and enjoyed both. I will end up buying the movie when it comes out.


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 16, 2012)

Didn't really care for either the book or the movie. If I was 12 I may have been more into it....


----------



## Jean_B (Apr 22, 2012)

I've read all three and loved them (though was slightly disappointed in the 3rd book). I have a different view of what the author was trying to say, though that might come from being an adult, and sort of jaded about what goes on in corporate America these days.

I thought it was about the gluttony of corporate America....i.e., the districts barely eeking out an existance so that the capitol (corporate execs) could get lots of perks, lazy and fat.


----------



## Sonya (Apr 22, 2012)

Thats funny Jean you say that because what I got out of it was socialism does not work....they only ones comfy and enjoying life were the govt. ( the Capitol) and no matter how hard one worked, they had to give everything to the Capital (aka govt),not

to mention the media intervention in it all....media controlling everyones thoughts by what was portrayed to the people (by the Capitol) The writing is terrible and I am suffering through the last few pages.....my 19 year old niece even got a totally different anology of the story that is very disappointing...I will finish it though no mater how much it pains me. Lol


----------

